# Shimano heat mouldable shoes



## MasterTi (Apr 25, 2002)

I recently purchased a pair of Shimano heat moulable MTN bike shoes via mail-order, but live in a smaller town where none of the LBS have the Shimano oven to properly heat and mould the shoes for a custom fit.

Should I wait until I travel to a larger city and get a larger bike store with an oven to do the proper fitting, or is there a way of doing it yourself at home without destroying the shoes and inner sole, and getting my feet burned?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## latman (Apr 24, 2004)

mine fitted me so well without the heating i never got it done .


----------



## RK250 (Nov 16, 2007)

Like that proud Aussie says, he left his as is because they fit fine. My experience is similar whereby the fit of the R220 was great out of the box but had them molded just because and I could not feel an improvement, to be honest, I felt a bit less perfect with the fit. I bought a backup pair and left them as is. Now by contrast, a friend has the same shoes but his boney feet completely benefited from the custom process. So bottom line, if you're happy as stock, leave 'em. If you feel some volume could be reduced, cook 'em. If you need more room in the shoe, I don't think the vacuum process will yield that and it might have to be approached differently.


----------

